# unRAID kein Videosignal



## _unknown_xX (28. April 2016)

Moin Moin,

ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Bitte ggf. das Thema verschieben.
In der Linus Community hat sich lieder bislang keiner gemeldet.

Ich will 2 Gaming NAS Systeme aufsetzten.

Mein System:

INTEL Core i7-5930K watercooled 
Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB @ 2666Mhz 
Asus GTX 980 ti Strix watercooled
Asus GTX 970 Strix 
Asus ROG Rampage V Extreme 
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500 GB 
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500 GB

INTEL VT aktiviert
INTEL VT-D aktiviert


Meine erste VM die ich aufgesetzt habe (läuft mit der GTX970) läuft wunderbar.
Bei meiner zweiten VM (läuft auf der GTX 980 ti)bekomme ich kein Video Signal auf den Bildschirm.

Zweites Problem immer wenn die erste VM läuft und ich die zweite starte geht die erste wieder aus. Sie laufen nie simultan immer geht eine aus.

PCI Devices:

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 17c8 (rev a1)         
01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0fb0 (rev a1)
02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] (rev a1)
02:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
```
IOMMU Groups

```
/sys/kernel/iommu_groups/34/devices/0000:02:00.0
/sys/kernel/iommu_groups/34/devices/0000:02:00.1
/sys/kernel/iommu_groups/35/devices/0000:01:00.0
/sys/kernel/iommu_groups/35/devices/0000:01:00.1
```
VM-Configs

Bildschirmfoto 216-4-27 um 21.38.14.png - directupload.net
Bildschirmfoto 216-4-27 um 21.39.29.png - directupload.net


XML VM2 (wo ich kein Bild auf den Monitor bekomme)

```
<domain type='kvm' xmlns:qemu='http://libvirt.org/schemas/domain/qemu/1.0'>
  <name>Two</name>
  <uuid>cbbbc1a6-de7d-0fcc-3508-d9061875e566</uuid>
  <metadata>
    <vmtemplate name="Custom" icon="windows.png" os="windows"/>
  </metadata>
  <memory unit='KiB'>15728640</memory>
  <currentMemory unit='KiB'>15728640</currentMemory>
  <memoryBacking>
    <nosharepages/>
    <locked/>
  </memoryBacking>
  <vcpu placement='static'>6</vcpu>
  <cputune>
    <vcpupin vcpu='0' cpuset='0'/>
    <vcpupin vcpu='1' cpuset='1'/>
    <vcpupin vcpu='2' cpuset='2'/>
    <vcpupin vcpu='3' cpuset='3'/>
    <vcpupin vcpu='4' cpuset='4'/>
    <vcpupin vcpu='5' cpuset='5'/>
  </cputune>
  <os>
    <type arch='x86_64' machine='pc-i440fx-2.3'>hvm</type>
  </os>
  <features>
    <acpi/>
    <apic/>
  </features>
  <cpu mode='host-passthrough'>
    <topology sockets='1' cores='6' threads='1'/>
  </cpu>
  <clock offset='localtime'>
    <timer name='rtc' tickpolicy='catchup'/>
    <timer name='pit' tickpolicy='delay'/>
    <timer name='hpet' present='no'/>
  </clock>
  <on_poweroff>destroy</on_poweroff>
  <on_reboot>restart</on_reboot>
  <on_crash>restart</on_crash>
  <devices>
    <emulator>/usr/bin/qemu-system-x86_64</emulator>
    <disk type='file' device='disk'>
      <driver name='qemu' type='raw' cache='writeback'/>
      <source file='/mnt/user/vidsks/Two/vdisk1.img'/>
      <target dev='hdc' bus='virtio'/>
      <boot order='1'/>
      <address type='pci' domain='0x0000' bus='0x00' slot='0x04' function='0x0'/>
    </disk>
    <disk type='file' device='cdrom'>
      <driver name='qemu' type='raw'/>
      <source file='/mnt/user/ISOs/de_windows_10_multiple_editions_version_1511_x64_dvd_7223737.iso.iso'/>
      <target dev='hda' bus='ide'/>
      <readonly/>
      <boot order='2'/>
      <address type='drive' controller='0' bus='0' target='0' unit='0'/>
    </disk>
    <disk type='file' device='cdrom'>
      <driver name='qemu' type='raw'/>
      <source file='/mnt/user/ISOs/virtio-win-0.1.117.iso'/>
      <target dev='hdb' bus='ide'/>
      <readonly/>
      <address type='drive' controller='0' bus='0' target='0' unit='1'/>
    </disk>
    <controller type='usb' index='0'>
      <address type='pci' domain='0x0000' bus='0x00' slot='0x01' function='0x2'/>
    </controller>
    <controller type='pci' index='0' model='pci-root'/>
    <controller type='ide' index='0'>
      <address type='pci' domain='0x0000' bus='0x00' slot='0x01' function='0x1'/>
    </controller>
    <controller type='virtio-serial' index='0'>
      <address type='pci' domain='0x0000' bus='0x00' slot='0x03' function='0x0'/>
    </controller>
    <interface type='bridge'>
      <mac address='52:54:00:e0:45:33'/>
      <source bridge='br0'/>
      <model type='virtio'/>
      <address type='pci' domain='0x0000' bus='0x00' slot='0x02' function='0x0'/>
    </interface>
    <serial type='pty'>
      <target port='0'/>
    </serial>
    <console type='pty'>
      <target type='serial' port='0'/>
    </console>
    <channel type='unix'>
      <source mode='bind' path='/var/lib/libvirt/qemu/channel/target/Two.org.qemu.guest_agent.0'/>
      <target type='virtio' name='org.qemu.guest_agent.0'/>
      <address type='virtio-serial' controller='0' bus='0' port='1'/>
    </channel>
    <hostdev mode='subsystem' type='usb' managed='yes'>
      <source>
        <vendor id='0x046d'/>
        <product id='0xc22d'/>
      </source>
    </hostdev>
    <hostdev mode='subsystem' type='usb' managed='yes'>
      <source>
        <vendor id='0x1038'/>
        <product id='0x1369'/>
      </source>
    </hostdev>
    <memballoon model='virtio'>
      <address type='pci' domain='0x0000' bus='0x00' slot='0x05' function='0x0'/>
    </memballoon>
  </devices>
  <qemu:commandline>
    <qemu:arg value='-device'/>
    <qemu:arg value='ioh3420,bus=pci.0,addr=1c.0,multifunction=on,port=2,chassis=1,id=root.1'/>
    <qemu:arg value='-device'/>
    <qemu:arg value='vfio-pci,host=01:00.0,bus=root.1,addr=00.0,multifunction=on,x-vga=on'/>
    <qemu:arg value='-device'/>
    <qemu:arg value='vfio-pci,host=01:00.1,bus=root.1,addr=00.1'/>
  </qemu:commandline>
</domain>
```

XML VM1 (welche ohne Probleme läuft)


```
<domain type='kvm' xmlns:qemu='http://libvirt.org/schemas/domain/qemu/1.0'>
  <name>One</name>
  <uuid>41bd54ff-9da1-4722-efa3-84b4be9d6ac1</uuid>
  <metadata>
    <vmtemplate name="Custom" icon="windows.png" os="windows"/>
  </metadata>
  <memory unit='KiB'>15728640</memory>
  <currentMemory unit='KiB'>15728640</currentMemory>
  <memoryBacking>
    <nosharepages/>
    <locked/>
  </memoryBacking>
  <vcpu placement='static'>6</vcpu>
  <cputune>
    <vcpupin vcpu='0' cpuset='6'/>
    <vcpupin vcpu='1' cpuset='7'/>
    <vcpupin vcpu='2' cpuset='8'/>
    <vcpupin vcpu='3' cpuset='9'/>
    <vcpupin vcpu='4' cpuset='10'/>
    <vcpupin vcpu='5' cpuset='11'/>
  </cputune>
  <os>
    <type arch='x86_64' machine='pc-i440fx-2.3'>hvm</type>
  </os>
  <features>
    <acpi/>
    <apic/>
  </features>
  <cpu mode='host-passthrough'>
    <topology sockets='1' cores='6' threads='1'/>
  </cpu>
  <clock offset='localtime'>
    <timer name='rtc' tickpolicy='catchup'/>
    <timer name='pit' tickpolicy='delay'/>
    <timer name='hpet' present='no'/>
  </clock>
  <on_poweroff>destroy</on_poweroff>
  <on_reboot>restart</on_reboot>
  <on_crash>restart</on_crash>
  <devices>
    <emulator>/usr/bin/qemu-system-x86_64</emulator>
    <disk type='file' device='disk'>
      <driver name='qemu' type='raw' cache='writeback'/>
      <source file='/mnt/user/vidsks/One/vdisk1.img'/>
      <target dev='hdc' bus='virtio'/>
      <boot order='1'/>
      <address type='pci' domain='0x0000' bus='0x00' slot='0x04' function='0x0'/>
    </disk>
    <disk type='file' device='cdrom'>
      <driver name='qemu' type='raw'/>
      <source file='/mnt/user/ISOs/de_windows_10_multiple_editions_version_1511_x64_dvd_7223737.iso.iso'/>
      <target dev='hda' bus='ide'/>
      <readonly/>
      <boot order='2'/>
      <address type='drive' controller='0' bus='0' target='0' unit='0'/>
    </disk>
    <disk type='file' device='cdrom'>
      <driver name='qemu' type='raw'/>
      <source file='/mnt/user/ISOs/virtio-win-0.1.117.iso'/>
      <target dev='hdb' bus='ide'/>
      <readonly/>
      <address type='drive' controller='0' bus='0' target='0' unit='1'/>
    </disk>
    <controller type='usb' index='0'>
      <address type='pci' domain='0x0000' bus='0x00' slot='0x01' function='0x2'/>
    </controller>
    <controller type='pci' index='0' model='pci-root'/>
    <controller type='ide' index='0'>
      <address type='pci' domain='0x0000' bus='0x00' slot='0x01' function='0x1'/>
    </controller>
    <controller type='virtio-serial' index='0'>
      <address type='pci' domain='0x0000' bus='0x00' slot='0x03' function='0x0'/>
    </controller>
    <interface type='bridge'>
      <mac address='52:54:00:cf:28:02'/>
      <source bridge='br0'/>
      <model type='virtio'/>
      <address type='pci' domain='0x0000' bus='0x00' slot='0x02' function='0x0'/>
    </interface>
    <serial type='pty'>
      <target port='0'/>
    </serial>
    <console type='pty'>
      <target type='serial' port='0'/>
    </console>
    <channel type='unix'>
      <source mode='bind' path='/var/lib/libvirt/qemu/channel/target/One.org.qemu.guest_agent.0'/>
      <target type='virtio' name='org.qemu.guest_agent.0'/>
      <address type='virtio-serial' controller='0' bus='0' port='1'/>
    </channel>
    <hostdev mode='subsystem' type='usb' managed='yes'>
      <source>
        <vendor id='0x1038'/>
        <product id='0x1384'/>
      </source>
    </hostdev>
    <hostdev mode='subsystem' type='usb' managed='yes'>
      <source>
        <vendor id='0x1038'/>
        <product id='0x1202'/>
      </source>
    </hostdev>
    <memballoon model='virtio'>
      <address type='pci' domain='0x0000' bus='0x00' slot='0x05' function='0x0'/>
    </memballoon>
  </devices>
  <qemu:commandline>
    <qemu:arg value='-device'/>
    <qemu:arg value='ioh3420,bus=pci.0,addr=1c.0,multifunction=on,port=2,chassis=1,id=root.1'/>
    <qemu:arg value='-device'/>
    <qemu:arg value='vfio-pci,host=02:00.0,bus=root.1,addr=00.0,multifunction=on,x-vga=on'/>
    <qemu:arg value='-device'/>
    <qemu:arg value='vfio-pci,host=02:00.1,bus=root.1,addr=00.1'/>
  </qemu:commandline>
</domain>
```

Ich hoffe der ein oder andere hier kann mir helfen, 

danke für Eure Hilfe!!


----------



## crazyracer98 (28. April 2016)

Hi,

Du guckst auch LinusTechTips 

Zum Thema, dass du kein Videooutput bekommst:
- Funktioniert die Karte, wenn du sie einzeln betreibst?

Zum Thema, dass wenn beide gleichzeitig laufen, dass dann eine aus geht:
- Versuche mal mit jeweils 5 Kernen zu starten, um noch zwei Kerne für unRAID zu lassen...
- Zudem versuche mal n bissl weniger RAM zuzuweisen, dass wieder noch n bissl was für unRAID über bleibt...


Hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
crazy


----------



## _unknown_xX (28. April 2016)

Ja, ich benutze die Gtx980ti in meinem normalen Windows betrieb (wenn ich unraid nicht boote)

Den Rest werde nachher mal austesten  
Hoffen wir mal das es mit 2 Cpu Kernen weniger nicht anfängt zu laggen. 
Ich frage mich nur, warum läuft dann die andere Maschine ? :/ 
Und der bei LinusTips nimmt ja auch mit seinem 8 Kerner alle in Betrieb ? 
Testen werde ich es dennoch

Habe auf der ersten VM mal Diablo angeschmissen, das lief wunderbar ^^


----------



## _unknown_xX (28. April 2016)

Hat jemand eine Idee was bei der Grafik falsch konfiguriert ist ?

Wenn ich die 2te Vm mit der GTX980ti alleine starte kommt auch kein Bild...


----------



## crazyracer98 (28. April 2016)

Hi,

Ich nehme mal an, dass du unRAID mal neugestartet hast... (An- und Ausschalten kann ja bekanntermaßen ab und zu helfen...)

Braucht unRAID selbst nicht noch einen eigenen Grafik-Output? (Also dann bräuchte man noch ne' billige Graka, wo man den unRAID-Output hat)
Im Video "2 Gaming Rigs, 1 Tower - Virtualized Gaming Build Log" sind glaube ich auch drei Grafikkarten...

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
crazy


----------



## _unknown_xX (28. April 2016)

Also das mit dem Ram runtersetzten hat wunderbar geklappt. Die beiden VM laufen nun Simultan.
Nur mit dem Bild nicht. bist du dir sicher, dass die 3 Karten haben ? Kann man das nicht irgendwie auf Onboard Grafik legen ?
Ja stimmt ich habe noch eine "Gammelkarte" hier liegen nur wie Route ich es, dass der unRAID output auf der Karte ist. ?

Am liebstem wäre es mir wenn ich es auf die Onboard Grafik legen könnte.


----------



## crazyracer98 (28. April 2016)

Hi,

Im Video ist die "Gammelkarte" im obersten Slot verbaut (wenn man genau hinsieht, GLAUBE ICH ZUMINDEST, wenn es nich ne' 10G-Karte is...) ...
Probiers doch einfach mal aus...

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
crazy


----------



## _unknown_xX (28. April 2016)

Ich kann es nicht in den obersten Slot machen da meine 980 Ti wassergekühlt ist und das mit den Schläuchen nicht passt :/


----------



## crazyracer98 (28. April 2016)

Probieren geht über studieren...
mach die dann in irgendeinen Slot... (Die "Gammelkarte")

*UPDATE:*
Im Video heißt es, der oberste Slot ist für unRAID iwie reserviert...
2 Gaming Rigs, 1 Tower - Virtualized Gaming Build Log - YouTube

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
crazy


----------



## _unknown_xX (28. April 2016)

Irgendein Slot, und dann ? 
Dann schließe ich da ein HDMI Kabel an und dann wird er es immernoch auf der 980 TI anzeigen :/.
Das muss man ja irgendwo festlegen. Sonst würde er es auch so auf meiner GTX 970 anzeigen die daunter ist, tut er aber auchnicht...

Hast du eine Idee wo man das Einstellen kann ?

Edit:

Er sagt ja auch, dass es onboard Grafik sein kann. Nur wie stelle ich das ein ?


----------



## crazyracer98 (28. April 2016)

Sry, hab leider keinen blassen schimmer... 
So wie ichs verstanden habe, muss es wohl der erste Slot für die Gammelkarte sein...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
crazy


----------



## _unknown_xX (28. April 2016)

Soo habe es geschafft.
Es läuft jetzt tatsächlich. Musste zwar die komplette Wasserkühlung auseinander nehmen, aber jetzt geht es !!!
Erster Slot den dritten GPU, danke für die Hilfe!!!


----------



## crazyracer98 (29. April 2016)

Man versucht zu helfen, wo man glaubt, helfen zu können 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
crazy


----------



## Pladdaah (27. Mai 2016)

nur mal so aus neugier: was läuft alles so auf deinem Unraid? 
hab alles, was ich brauche im Moment und mir gehen die Ideen aus


----------

